# FORD 5000 M&W Turbo



## Jeff R (Oct 28, 2006)

I'm in bad need for an exhaust manifold for my Ford 5000 it has a M&W Turbocharger Kit on it and the one on it has cracked.I have already tried to have it welded,The M&W company was bought out and the company that bought them don't know if the turbo exhaust manifold's for Ford 5000's where sold for scrap or what they did with them.I do know that they had several hundred of them in stock before the buyout.Maybe someone might know of a used one,Thanks


----------



## Jeff R (Oct 28, 2006)

Sorry so late on this update i found one on EBAY with a working Turbo


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Howdy Jeff R,

Welcome back to the Forum. Your original post is dated October 2006.....nine years ago! I presume that you found the manifold back then? 

Thanks for the update. Stop by and visit us from time to time.


----------



## Jeff R (Oct 28, 2006)

Didn't find one till late 2010 but i looked everyday day in and day out from the time of my original post in 2006..:usa:


----------

